

8 Best opensource shopping carts - redorb
http://webtecker.com/2008/04/22/8-best-open-source-shopping-cart-solutions/

======
redorb
I was in the market for a good shopping cart, (currently looking to get away
from ASPdotNetStoreFront ..) any suggestions all these (besides Magento) look
weak..

